# What would you like to see recorded?



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been waiting years to hear a recording of Jacques Hétu's Images de la Revolution. The last time I heard this was on a PBS broadcast way back in the mid 70s. 

Any other works that have not yet been recorded, that need to be brought to the attention of the recording labels?


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Ferneyhough's Transit, is a wonderful, rich work. Desperately needs to be recorded!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2014)

Can't come fast enough...:

Barrett - CONSTRUCTION

Boulez - ...explosante-fixe... (version for vibraphone and electronics)

Chin - Alice In Wonderland

Murail - Les Sept Paroles

Saariaho - Adriana Mater
Saariaho - Emilie
Saariaho - Maan Varjot
Saariaho - Terra Memoria

Sorabji - (various)

(I am aware that some operas are available on dvd, but I'm referring to sound files here)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Waiting for the 9 Beethoven Symphonies to finally be recorded complete and dare I ask, a complete CD set?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The recorded repertoire has already extended beyond what one person will be able to hear and digest, but my Top-3 would be

- *Sorabji*´s orchestral works and concertos
- *Yuri Levitin*´s string quartets
- a *Felix Glonti *edition

Five others:
- a *Harald Genzmer* edition
- a *Valentin Silvestrov* edition
- more of *Paul von Klenau*´s works
- more of *William Baines*´piano works 
- more of *Karel Boleslav Jirak*´s works, including the symphonies


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Shockingly (perhaps), many of the Russian/Soviet works never made it onto disc, and the list is large consequently (when you consider works of former Satellite nations like Estonia, Latvia, Georgia, Armenia). For instances,

*Boris Lyatoshynsky's* opera "The Golden Ring."
*Gliere's *"Red Poppy" in its complete version (and with a better orchestra and recording).
*Ivan Dzerzhinsky's *opera "Quiet Flow the River Don."
*Glazunov's *Suite Orientale (1895) and some of his early and unpublished piano works.
(early) piano works and songs of *Myaskovsky*, such as Frolics I-VII, preludes, etc.
*Kabalevsky's* operas like "The Sisters," "The Taras Family."

And the list goes on, and on, and on,..........


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Jobis said:


> Ferneyhough's Transit, is a wonderful, rich work. Desperately needs to be recorded!


I have a transfer of this recording of it, by Elgar Howarth, it's outstanding. I can put it on symphonyshare if that helps.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I bet there's a lot of contemporary music that should be released on recordings. I'm sure they're often recorded, just not released. I rarely go to concerts but even I have come upon some great compositions that I'd definitely buy recordings of if they were available (local composers nobody outside my country knows or cares about).

Other than that, there's tons of Renaissance music that still hasn't been recorded. I wouldn't necessarily buy it all but I'd certainly like to have it in my collection. 

One glaring omission - I know half of its gloria - is Obrecht's Missa Grecorum. I've heard that it's one of his best masses. I'm sure there are also interesting Palestrina masses that have been overlooked. More motets by Gombert should definitely be recorded. Jean Mouton, Cyprian de Rore, Luzzaschi and other great ones could use more recordings of their works.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> I have a transfer of this recording of it, by Elgar Howarth, it's outstanding. I can put it on symphonyshare if that helps.
> 
> View attachment 54916


Wow yes please!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Waiting for the 9 Beethoven Symphonies to finally be recorded complete and dare I ask, a complete CD set?


????


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

A lot of Australian composer, Alfred Hill's, music hasn't been recorded. His viola concerto is a pretty nice piece, and should be a bigger part of the repertoire, considering how limited works for the instrument are.

There is a version of it on YouTube though:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

The 160 psalm settings that make up Heinrich Schutz's Op.5 Becker-Psalter.

I believe this is the only thing that stands in the way of all of Schutz's works being available.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

arcaneholocaust said:


> can't come fast enough...:
> 
> Barrett - construction


absofrickenlutely


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Murail - Les Sept Paroles


Also would love to see Murail's Legendes Urbaines

even if its just an official high quality release of the radio broadcast on YT


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Bartók needs to be given the 'complete works' box-set treatment.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Stockhausen's Licht cycle.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Humphrey Searle's opera 'Diary of a Madman' (after Gogol). Searle is extremely under-represented on disc so I don't hold out much hope any time soon, which is sad as I think listening to this work could be a delicious prospect.

Also, as Hyperion are the only label to fight Robert Simpson's corner in recent years, I would like to see them complete their survey of his orchestral music, a project which, if the label were intending to go all the way with it, appears to have lapsed since his death (unless there are copyright issues). They did a wonderful job with the 11 symphonies but there are still three complete concerti that lie waiting (four if we include the withdrawn violin concerto), of which only the one for piano has been recorded before (by Ogden on BBC - out of print).


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd like a cycle of Georg Friedrich Haas' string quartets. A likely supplier is the JACK Quartet, who premiered Haas' 8th and is a frequent performer of the 3rd (which I'd love to hear--but not see!--live). I doubt I'll have to wait long, in any case, given the attention this composer (now a professor at Columbia) has been getting.

*p.s.* Seeing Stockhausen's name mentioned: I'd particularly like a recording of his "Freude" (Joy) for 2 harps and voice. A very attractive late work.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Everything

Thread closed.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Would love to see a major conductor and orchestra step up to the plate, such as Michael Tilson Thomas and the San Francisco Symphony and give me a definitive set of the William Schuman Symphonies 3-10.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2014)

violadude said:


> Stockhausen's Licht cycle.


I am assuming you mean as a box set? I have the whole thing on my iPod to my knowledge.



> *p.s.* Seeing Stockhausen's name mentioned: I'd particularly like a recording of his "Freude" (Joy) for 2 harps and voice. A very attractive late work.


Likewise.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Jobis said:


> Wow yes please!


Just do a search for it on symhinyshare.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I think there are many deserving composers of the baroque and the baroque-classical transition era that need to have their works properly investigated, with a good case for the most deserving made on a musical and lively period instrument performance.

Johann Melchior Molter is one that may be hard to tackle, but I believe has a lot of good stuff in that large body of work. 

William Boyce could be given some more attention. 

Henri Joseph Rigel needs to be properly investigated.

But really, I can't complain too much. A lot of great work has been done in recent years.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

This is really quixotic , but how about a recording of all 41 symphonies by Havergal Brian including the mind-boggling
"Gothic" symphony .Myself, I've only heard four or five of them so far, incluyding the pioneering Naxos version with Slovak conductor Ondrej Lenard and about half the population of Bratislava , but I really want to hear as many as possible .
There is a recent live recording from London with English
conductor Martyn Brabbins and BBC sym, plus who knows how many other people which I havent heard yet but definitely want to .
Could he get the backing to record all of them, possibly ?
I wonder if Simon Rattle might do do some of them, too . It would be great to see him and the mighty Berlin Phil. tackle the Gothic symphony ,
possibly to be issued on EMI . This might be right up his alley .


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Havergal Brian's Symphonies was my first thought. Mainly the ones that don't have any recordings available.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Concerning Havergal Brian, those that haven´t been released commercially seem to be
symphonies 5, 14, 19, 26-29.

5, 26 & 28 exist in pirate releases, though.

cf. 
http://www.havergalbrian.org/discogra.htm
http://www.naxos.com/person/Havergal_Brian/27100.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Havergal_Brian


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Torke's Heartland
Artur Lemba Piano Concerto
Joseph Ryelandt Symphonies (only the 4th is available)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

What would I like to see recorded? Every major composition written by Baroque and Classical composers.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Ensemble intercontemporain have a huge amount of live recordings which have never had official release, despite being currently available on their own YT chanel. Many premieres and many of works still without any official recording. It would be wonderful to see these collected into some monster box set.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Something else that would butter my parsnips would be a set of piano reductions of some of Shostakovich's symphonies, especially no. 14 which is a song-cycle anyway. DSCH arranged transcriptions of some of them himself but I can only find a recording of no. 4 in the reduced format.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

There are many fine Toscanini performances as well as live performances by the Boston Symphony given in the 1950's-1970's just wallowing away in the "vaults" over "legal" issues. It's about time they get released on CD.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

hpowders said:


> There are many fine Toscanini performances as well as live performances by the Boston Symphony given in the 1950's-1970's just wallowing away in the "vaults" over "legal" issues. It's about time they get released on CD.


What works with no commercial recordings are in these vaults?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

*Minkus*' 3-act ballet about a kidnapping, _Camargo_.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camargo_(ballet)

Some things just need to get out of obscurity


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

4'33" on SACD. I want crystal clear silence.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: my memoirs.


----------



## stevens (Jun 23, 2014)

1) I would love to see and hear J.S Bach playing organ preferably on a HD DVD
2) Beethoven conducting on DVD 
3) Mozart composing on DVD
5) Paganini playing violin
6) Lizst playing piano
7) Scarlatti playing cembalo DVD


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Górecki's 4th symphony. Since it's been premiered last april, it shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Trois Mouvements Canadiens, a work for two pianos by Canadian composer Pierre Gallant. BBC Radio 3 played this many years ago. It was probably from an LP by James Anagnoson and Leslie Kinton, no longer available.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2014)

DrMike said:


> 4'33" on SACD. I want crystal clear silence.


Try the "off" button


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd really like to see a top flight period instrument group (like maybe the Schuppanzigh-Quartett) record the middle and late period Beethoven string quartets. The Op. 18 set is well served in this regard but the later quartets cry out for first rate HIP treatment.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

DrMike said:


> 4'33" on SACD. I want crystal clear silence.


Thank you for your 4'33" joke. It has been registered as 4'33" joke #1,786,543. Please keep this post as a record of your joke


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

dgee said:


> Thank you for your 4'33" joke. It has been registered as 4'33" joke #1,786,543. Please keep this post as a record of your joke


I've secreted loads of 4'33" jokes into my posts but always used a white font.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> I've secreted loads of 4'33" jokes into my posts but always used a white font.


Unregistered 4'33" jokes will get you as far as unregistered blame-my-problems-on-schoenberg posts. Not far at all. Pure And Simple (TM).


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Quite a few of del Tredici's "Alice" works have been recorded, but I'm still hoping one of my favorites, "All in the Golden Afternoon" will soon make it onto a disc. I heard this at a Philly Orchestra concert years ago, and it was fantastic.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

dgee said:


> Thank you for your 4'33" joke. It has been registered as 4'33" joke #1,786,543. Please keep this post as a record of your joke


I don't think DrMike is joking. You can buy 4'33" on Audio CD (the CD is called 4'33" and Amazon US lets you listen to half a minute of it) but I can't find an SACD recording.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Chris said:


> I don't think DrMike is joking. You can buy 4'33" on Audio CD (the CD is called 4'33" and Amazon US lets you listen to half a minute of it) but I can't find an SACD recording.


Of course he is joking, typical audiophile caring more about the bit-depth and mastering than the performers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorabji's "Sequentia Cycilca sopra Dies Irae ex missa pro defunctis"--a 7-hour set of variations on the well known Gregorian chant melody.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Busnois' cycle of six masses on parts of the L'homme arme tune - each mass using a different part of the tune as a structural element. He seems to have been obsessed with the tune like Beethoven with his Diabelli Variations, and the cycle of masses is certainly a monumental musical structure and achievement deserving of a recording. So far only excerpts and the sixth mass have been recorded (by Cantica Symphonia in 2009).


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Andrew Kirkman made a recording of a Busnois Homme Arme mass on Hyperion:










I think there may also be one in Bruno Turner's "Flowering Of Renaissance Polyphony" box, though I'll have to check that when I get home


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> Andrew Kirkman made a recording of a Busnois Homme Arme mass on Hyperion:


Oh yes, that's a nice one. As I understand it, that's a mass that has long been safely attributed to Busnois. Today, Busnois is actually believed to have composed a cycle of six other L'homme arme masses in addition to that one. So, seven masses by Busnois related to this theme.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Some things from Bacewicz, Gubaidulina, Krenek, Maderna, Myaskovsky, Nono, BA Zimmermann.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Esa-Pekka Salonen's "Dona nobis pacem," a lovely minimalist work for a cappella choir.

I also just found out about his latest, "Iri da iri," which I'm now desperate to hear:



> The composer chose to set the final stanzas of Dante's Paradiso from his epic Divina Commedia, commenting that what lies above the "god" concept in the universe is Love. The iPad Air-equipped Salonen uses Dante's formal structure to excellent effect, with "Iri da iri," a chant-like musical theme passed around the choir, with the remaining choristers forming a thick wall of vocal miasma as a downstage curtain, a highly effective choral deployment. The Master Chorale commissioners got excellent value for their money.


http://www.laopus.com/2014/06/los-angeles-master-chorale-wraps-season.html

*p.s.* Oh boy, and this new work for chorus and orchestra looks very interesting as well:



> "Karawane" is a mischievous, madcap 30-minute work for orchestra and chorus based on a gibberish text by a Dada founder, Hugo Ball.


http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...lonen-karawane-in-zurich-20140913-column.html

I suspect a cd containing recent vocal works is in store!

*p.p.s.* Also, it's not finished yet, but I want them to record this "long-awaited Salonen opera said to be gestating"--yesterday!


----------



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)

The complete works of Sten Broman.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Thomas Chatterton by Pintscher. 
Bliss by Brett Dean. 
Both of Mustonen's symphonies. 

Everything else can wait a little longer.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

There are two discs of symphonies by the Welsh composer Daniel Jones (4, 7 & 8 on one, 6 & 9 on the other, both on Lyrita). It would be great to have the rest of the 13 available on disc.

Also, the remaining symphonies of Havergal Brian. Nos. 5, 14, 19, 21, 26 have had unauthorised recordings, and 27 & 29 haven't been recorded at all.

More Penderecki works on Naxos would be great as well, like the First Cello Concerto, the Magnificat, the revised Eighth Symphony and some of the more recent works.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

matsoljare said:


> The complete works of Sten Broman.


I have about a dozen non commercial recordings of his works, including several of His symphonies, and I'm not sure I agree whole heartedly, but some of it deserves a more modern exposure, Broman was the kind of eccentric that sometimes resembles that of Sjorabji!

For myself, there is a lot of Swedish Music from the 20th and 21first centuries that I would love to have recorded issues of, among the minor works and concertos of Gösta Nystrom, Björn Johansson's symphonies etc.etc..

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> Esa-Pekka Salonen's "Dona nobis pacem," a lovely minimalist work for a cappella choir.
> 
> I also just found out about his latest, "Iri da iri," which I'm now desperate to hear:
> 
> ...


Me too.

Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

There's plenty of Sorabji still unperformed. I'm just curious about the orchestral stuff.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One or two complete film scores by Schnittke would be welcome. Just like DSCH, he was quite prolific in this department. On the one hand, he may have been allowed more artistic freedom than Shostakovich, but, on the other, some of it must have been hack work (he wrote music for no less than 11 movies during 1968-9).

Also, some of Schnittke's later works that haven't been recorded yet:

Othello - Ballet (1986)
"3 x 7" for Seven Instruments (1989)
Concerto for Viola & Small Orchestra (1997)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The complete works of Joan Tower could be interesting.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> One or two complete film scores by Schnittke would be welcome. Just like DSCH, he was quite prolific in this department. On the one hand, he may have been allowed more artistic freedom than Shostakovich, but, on the other, some of it must have been hack work (*he wrote music for no less than 11 movies during 1968-9*).
> 
> Also, some of Schnittke's later works that haven't been recorded yet:
> 
> ...


Interesting - I was not aware of this. Looking at the list I note that I saw the long-banned "Commisar" in a film festival in the 90s (ie. post Glastnost), and while I remember admiring the film I can't remember the music.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

SimonNZ said:


> Interesting - I was not aware of this. Looking at the list I note that I saw the long-banned "Commisar" in a film festival in the 90s (ie. post Glastnost), and while I remember admiring the film I can't remember the music.


Just been reading the entry for 'Commissar' on Wiki - Schnittke received an award for his score. A quick tot-up tells me that between 1962 and 1993 he contributed music for over 70 films - and approx. 50% of those are from a single 7-year period between 1967 and 1973!


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Zoltán Göncz completion of the art of fugue. It exists only on YouTube and that makes me sad 

I need definite harpsichord, organ and piano versions pretty please.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I would really love to see a new box set of Sibelius symphonies by Sakari Oramo, but this time with the Vienna Phil. The existing recordings he has on CD are nowhere near as good as the big boned and powerful but undoubtedly Finnish recording on YouTube of a concert he did with Vienna Phil.


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

More interpretations of Alkan's work.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes (Dec 2, 2014)

Muse Wanderer said:


> Zoltán Göncz completion of the art of fugue. It exists only on YouTube and that makes me sad
> 
> I need definite harpsichord, organ and piano versions pretty please.


This is someting that I've been hoping for too.

As a cosmic coincidence I must say that at the moment I'm listening to a recording of Kalevi Aho's organ music and on the CD is Aho's completition of the last contrapunctus.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

More Susumu Yoshida please.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

More Stockhausen.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Also more Eliane Radigue.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

As Starthrower's thread about suites just reminded me - the complete incidental music that Sibelius wrote for _The Tempest_. It was written around the same time as Tapiola so represents the last of what we know of his compositions.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

While we are at it... The complete operas of Donizetti would be nice if Opera Rara did all of them.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

nathanb said:


> Saariaho - Adriana Mater
> Saariaho - Emilie
> Saariaho - Maan Varjot
> Saariaho - Terra Memoria


Hello nathanb, I hope you will be as delighted as I was to discover this








The Terra Memoria is a string orchestra arrangement and lacks the raw intimacy and power of the quartet, but it is still awesome.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

hreichgott said:


> Hello nathanb, I hope you will be as delighted as I was to discover this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had it since the day it was available  But but but... We really need Adriana Mater and Maan Varjot the mostest.

And Ferneyhough's Firecycle Beta needs a real recording. Like NEOS style. Baadddd.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Norma:Sondra Radvanovsky
Adalgisa : Anja Harteros
Pollione; Jonas Kaufmann.
Condcuting ;Antonio Papapno 


Now that would be a feast :clap:



Jonas Kaufmann recording Pollione


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

*Zelenka* comes to mind immediately.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I would love to see some big name orchestras (like Berliner Philharmoniker or Concertgebouw Orchestra) record music Helen Grime and Sally Beamish.....I suppose it would get their names out there a little more.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I would really like a prominent musician record Capriccio for viola by Henry Vieuxtemps . I have Anna Serova playing it bookmarked on you tube which I love...... I want it on CD though!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

The rest of Gloria Coates' symphonies. Thanks!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

dogen said:


> The rest of Gloria Coates' symphonies. Thanks!


A box set on Naxos would be nice! Especially along with her SQs


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A box set on Naxos would be nice! Especially along with her SQs


It would most certainly. Probably too late for Christmas though!


----------



## MosmanViolinist (Nov 10, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Waiting for the 9 Beethoven Symphonies to finally be recorded complete and dare I ask, a complete CD set?


But this has been done several times: Charles Mackerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra; Berlin Philharmonic, Simon Rattle; many, many more ... or did I miss something here?


----------



## MosmanViolinist (Nov 10, 2015)

Badinerie said:


> I would really like a prominent musician record Capriccio for viola by Henry Vieuxtemps . I have Anna Serova playing it bookmarked on you tube which I love...... I want it on CD though!


OMG I must look that up, I love Vieuxtemps, such a great violinist, pedagogue and composer.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I would like a nice set of Schubert piano sonatas played on pianos closer to his times. I think it might be quite revealing.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Leo Ornstein - Piano Concerto

This masterpiece is 90 years old and the only recording of it I have found is a live radio broadcast someone taped and put on Youtube with terrible sound quality.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I would like Lang Lang to record Grieg Piano Concerto. It is one of my favourite Concertos and he is my favourite pianist. Would be a lovely combination. Heard it played live on Classic FM a while ago with the Berliner orchestra conducted by Simon Rattle.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I would like to see more Baroque operas recorded in particular those composed during the first half of the 18th century, works by Graun, Hasse. They were enormously popular composers during their times.


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

More 19th century ballet scores. Cesare Pugni composed more full length ballets than any other composer, yet only a couple are ever heard (The Pharoah's Daughter and Esmeralda). Ludwig Minkus and Riccardo Drigo are similar cases.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

http://www.sorabji-archive.co.uk/compositions/compositions.php Where would you start?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MJongo said:


> Leo Ornstein - Piano Concerto
> 
> This masterpiece is 90 years old and the only recording of it I have found is a live radio broadcast someone taped and put on Youtube with terrible sound quality.


Wow, I had no idea it existed!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2015)

Stirling said:


> http://www.sorabji-archive.co.uk/compositions/compositions.php Where would you start?


Transcendental Studies?

Bite-sized piano pieces.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A box set on Naxos would be nice! Especially along with her SQs


Just got Symphony No 8.

Huzzah!


----------



## PJaye (May 22, 2015)

A good selection of Georg Telemann, and Johann Hoffman pieces for mandolin. Its not a very well represented instrument on recordings in general, but these two would be a nice inclusion for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Any chamber music by Mikhail Nosyrev (1924-81). According to his website he wrote three string quartets between 1968 and 1980 (after spending most of his adult life in the gulag and then in internal exile) but as the now-defunct Olympia seemed to be the only label that recorded some of his music presumably the manuscripts are still gathering dust somewhere.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Hovhaness' Island of the Mysterious Bells, op. 244. The only version I know of is on an LP from the 70s. It's a bizarrely captivating work--I can't believe that all the harp quartets aren't performing it constantly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2015)

I would love to hear Cage's first two Europeras. They require immense resources from what I've heard, which is why he made Europeras 3-5 much simpler.


----------

